# Precription Medication



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

I am from USA and moving to Philippines late this fall.
I have looked at pharmacies in Philippines and am having a hard time finding my medication in the dosages my doctor recommends.
Does anyone know if you can send medication to the Philippines or not?
Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you in advance
Craig


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

craig5977 said:


> I am from USA and moving to Philippines late this fall.
> I have looked at pharmacies in Philippines and am having a hard time finding my medication in the dosages my doctor recommends.
> Does anyone know if you can send medication to the Philippines or not?
> Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


I'm not sure if you can send meds over or not. Check with the FDA there. You can bring some with you but that won't last forever. What meds are you needing here? 

Check the website for Mercury Drug Stores. I think there is an area where you can check meds etc. Main thing is to locate a good and "safe" doctor when you make the move. 
The Filipino Doctor site has doctors, hospitals, and clinics listed.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hi Craig

WARNING ! I found Mercury Drugs to be the best pharmacy there. They are the most reliable I think they carry quality medicine. I had 2 doctors there to tell me not to take generic drugs there. A lot come for India, Patistan and etc. and not controlled like in the USA. If you do take generic it will be at your own risk. One doctor told me with generic drugs there no way of knowing what is in them especially buying from a small pharmacy. 


Good Luck.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Many medications have a different name to what you may be used to. If you do find the medication you need but the dose is different just halve to reduce or double to increase to dose, adjust as necessary.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey gary

that is what I did. some of my medication I couldn't find exact dosage so I cut my pills to match what I needed. But, I did stay away from generic from the small pharmacies. I trusted mercury more then the other ones but they didn't carry all my medications.

art


----------



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the advice and links. They are great. I will inquire at Mercury if they have my medication.
Craig


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Craig, another pharmacy to look into is South Star Pharmacy. They too are nationwide and carry imported, branded products. We have had good luck with them as well.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

craig5977 said:


> I am from USA and moving to Philippines late this fall.
> I have looked at pharmacies in Philippines and am having a hard time finding my medication in the dosages my doctor recommends.
> Does anyone know if you can send medication to the Philippines or not?
> Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


I have my meds forward to a mail forwarder and then they fill out the customs form and send it. Never had a problem with anything going missing. Not sure if this is true or not but there is some concern about fake medicine purchased in the Philippines. Plus when I tried to purchase here from Mercury they charged many times more then the medicine was worth and that was even with a prescription from a local Doctor after i had run low.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Some meds are cheaper here, many cost more than in the US. I have not tried using my mail forwarder for meds. I may have give that a try.

I find it amusing that the cousin buys penicillin 3 or 4 pills at a time - at a sari sari store!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are some meds that may be legal at home but illegal here. I don't have any definite examples but know that anything containing codeine is illegal in the UAE, even with a prescription and doctor letters etc. I would guess that since legal pot for medical purposes does not exist here that anything containing THC could get you into trouble.

Also some medicines have temperature limits. Be careful because you cannot know the temperatures that your shipment may be subjected to.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I find it amusing that the cousin buys penicillin 3 or 4 pills at a time - at a sari sari store!


About 50 years ago we (Marines) would do the same to handle the occasional dose of the clapp. Kept it off the Medical Records at sick bay.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> .....
> 
> I find it amusing that the cousin buys penicillin 3 or 4 pills at a time - at a sari sari store!


Most places here have clamped down on that practice and access to antibiotics are now prescription only because of exactly that practice that lead to penicillin resistance3.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Most places here have clamped down on that practice and access to antibiotics are now prescription only because of exactly that practice that lead to penicillin resistance3.


Exactly right. There now many antibiotic resistant superbugs out there caused mainly by overuse of all types of antibiotics. If an antibiotic is needed a doctors Rx can usually be had for as little as P300 ($6us dollars) for an office call. Main thing is to buy ONLY imported, branded medicines. Locally produced medicines very rarely are of any value.


----------



## Ece47518 (Aug 22, 2018)

craig5977 said:


> I am from USA and moving to Philippines late this fall.
> I have looked at pharmacies in Philippines and am having a hard time finding my medication in the dosages my doctor recommends.
> Does anyone know if you can send medication to the Philippines or not?
> Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


My stepfather came with a month of supply of prescription drugs with him when he went to the phils. (this was way back 2002.) My mother has no choice but to get him new set of prescription from a doctor in the Philippines as we had the same problem.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I will have a 3 month supply of current meds. But at some point, before I run out, I will see a doctor, tell him/her about my needs. I'm pretty sure I'll be given meds I can obtain locally at lesser costs, with no hassles.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> I will have a 3 month supply of current meds. But at some point, before I run out, I will see a doctor, tell him/her about my needs. I'm pretty sure I'll be given meds I can obtain locally at lesser costs, with no hassles.


It all depends on the med. I can get my fernofibrate (cholesterol) over the counter for about 70% of the price in Canada.

Antibiotics are now controlled and only by prescription and the high end pain killers are simply not available.

And believe it of not ASA (Aspirin to the Americans) is difficult to find. Lots of places only have the 80 mg dose. Finding 300 mg or higher is difficult.


----------

